# Fiat Ducato Scuttle Drains Badly



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess this is an old chestnut but can anyone update me on the solution? There is a small hole in scuttle floor but it only takes a small leaf tip to block it, leaving me with a nice elongated bird bath in front of the windscreen. Can I enlarge the hole safely or is there another "approved" solution?

Any tips gratefully received.

Ta in advance

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Part of the fix my local Fiat garage did was to enlarge both of the drain holes at either end of the scuttle don't forget the one secreted under the wiper pivot on the driver's side). They still block eventually, just not quite so soon.
So far no ill effects after 4 years and 25000 miles


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah. Good. I'll give that a go.

Ta.

G


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi G!

I made my own 2nd drain on the passenger side, as follows:

On the scuttle of Our Coral, on an X2/50 chassis, there was a small hole with a blanking plug. I removed the blank and put a 20mm spade bit through the scuttle, carefully. I used a small camper basin drain, with hexagonal nut, something like this: http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=1089&catID=49&subcatID=65 but with a metal finish.

Much black sealant (as provided for sealing the windscreen by Fiat) was laid under the drain and on top of the nut. Once tightly in place, I attached a length of flexible pipe, like this http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=1086&catID=49&subcatID=65 to the drain and led it down through the bonnet area, cable-tie-ing as it went to just below the chassis.

It's strange IMO that a vehicle which might be parked half on the footpath - as often required in France - with the offside raised, has nowhere for the rain from a cloud burst to run. All it can do is overflow the scuttle and pour onto the fuse box next to the nearside wing. :evil:

HTH


----------

